
OpenStreetMap Foundation silently sides with Russia? - app4soft
https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/talk/2018-November/081683.html
======
Tomte
It's worth digging a bit into the discussion, there are many interesting
points and examples brought up.

But the thread starter is pure outrage.

------
rmc
This post is from 20 Nov. The situation is evolving and the OSMF board is
looking into it and looks like it has overrules that working group.

~~~
app4soft
Yes, and that is why OpenStreetMap _reversed DWG decision on Crimea complaint_
on December 10, 2018[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18662259)

